# خبر مفرح ومحزن



## thelife.pro (7 يوليو 2007)

انا اليوم بخبركم ان بعد شهر رح انقطع عن المنتديات لمدة سنتين :cry_smile:
ورح تكون زياراتي متقطعة 

انا اليوم وقفت تسجيلي بالجامعة ايقاف مؤقت 
وقدمت استعجال لخدمة الجيش 
وبعد سنتين رح كمل دراستي 

وانا بتاريخ 10/8 تقريبا 
رح روح عسكري 

صلوا لاجلي 

وادعولي اخلص هل السنتين على خير 

شيء محزن ان ابتعد عن عائلتين بنفس الوقت 

اهلي العائلة الاولى 
و انتوا عيلتي التانية

​لا تنسوني
:36_3_15:​





​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

لا أعرف ماذا اقول فانا لا احب ان ينقص أحد من عائلتنا الكبيره ............وبحب لمتنا مع بعض والنهارده انا كنت حزينه جدا" بسبب سفر كاندى وتيجى انت كمان تقول كده عامة" ربنا معاك وكلنا هنفضل فاكرينك لحين رجوعك لينا بالسلامه ............( لا تخف أيها الرجل المحبوب سلام لك تشدد تقو )...........ربنا معاك يا أخى العزيز .


----------



## Coptic Man (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

ربنا معاكي يا طوني

وتخلص جيشك علي خير

تشدد وتشجع الجيش للرجالة 

وانشاء الله هتقضي خبرة جميلة هتفيدك طول ايام حياتك

ربنا معاك


----------



## thelife.pro (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

شكرا لك دونا 

وشكرا لكلامك الجميل 

بجد انا زعلان اكتر 

وخصوصي ان كاندي قالتلي انها بدها تطول شهر تقريبا 

وانا خايف اسافر قبل ما ترجع 

ربنا يرجعلكم كاندي بخير 

وبكون حضرت الملائكة هرب الشياطين 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


هي دي الحياة 

لو كانت كاندي هنا 

كانت كتبت موضوع عن المشاعر اللي 
بترسم لوحة الوداع عند السفر 
هههههههه

شكرا ليكي دونا مرة تانية ​


----------



## thelife.pro (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



Coptic Man قال:


> ربنا معاكي يا طوني
> 
> وتخلص جيشك علي خير
> 
> ...


 


شكرا لمرورك 
الكريم

هو انا عارف ان الجيش للرجالة 

بس مش حابب اترككم 

تصدق مش زعلان للبعد عن أهلي 
على قدر ما انا زعلان على وداعكم 

وعلى وداع القسم الثقافي والقلم الحر ​والمواضيع الحلوة دي​


----------



## abdoujoe (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

تروح وترجع بالف خير 
سنتين :smil13:  بس انت غمض عينيك ورح تعدي هالسنين


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

من فضلك يا طونى متقولش وداعكم ..........  دى حتى الايام بتعدى بسرعه وبعدين هو مش بيبقى فى اجازات .............. بأتمنى لك كل الخير يا أخى .............وان يحفظك الرب على كفه .........وان يهون عليك الايام ولا تنسى ان ( تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك ) ........يلا كفايه لحسن قربت ابكى اصل انا دموعى قريبه ..سلام .


----------



## twety (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

ايه الاخبار اللى نازله ترف دى
طب مستعجل ليه كنت كملت دراستك الاول
والجيش محدش عارف كان ممكن تاخد اعفاء
بس على اى حال :smil13:
ربنا يرجعك بالف سلامه
بس بجد خبرين فى يون واحد دى حاجه صعبه
كاندى وانت لالالالالالالالا
طب والحزب يازعيم مينفعش من غيرك
لا ولا لا ولا لا ولا لازم حل
:smil13::ranting::a82::t32:

بس برضه نرجع ونقول
من ذا الذى يقول فيكون والرب لم يامر
اللى فيه الخير يديهولك ربنا
ربنا معاك ولما تنزل اجازات
اكيد تدخل تسلم لعينا وتطمنا عليك
ربنا معاك يا زعييييييييييييم


----------



## thelife.pro (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



abdoujoe قال:


> تروح وترجع بالف خير
> سنتين :smil13: بس انت غمض عينيك ورح تعدي هالسنين


 

شكرا لمرورك اخي العزيز 

هو سنتين حتمر بسرعة او غيرها 

بس انا زعلان على حاجة 

شغلي كله في مجال الكمبيوترات 

وهذا المجال أذا بتنقطع جمعة واحدة عن العمل حتضيع لان ميت صنف جديد حيكون نزل 

والبرامج اللي بشتغل عليها 

كل دا رح يتنسى خلال سنتين 

ممكن يكون في أجازات بس دي مش حتخليني ارجع اللي فقده 

يعني بعد الجيش رح ارجع ابدا من الصفر 

وكل شيء من الله يا ما احلاه 

شكرا لك​


----------



## thelife.pro (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



Dona Nabil قال:


> من فضلك يا طونى متقولش وداعكم .......... دى حتى الايام بتعدى بسرعه وبعدين هو مش بيبقى فى اجازات .............. بأتمنى لك كل الخير يا أخى .............وان يحفظك الرب على كفه .........وان يهون عليك الايام ولا تنسى ان ( تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك ) ........يلا كفايه لحسن قربت ابكى اصل انا دموعى قريبه ..سلام .


 


لا يا دونا لا تبكي 

هي دموعك غليا علينا 

هو انا رايح اموت 

هي ايه يعني 

خلاص 

هو انا ما ضفت الموضوع غير لاودعكن فيه 
مش عشان حد يبكي​


----------



## thelife.pro (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



twety قال:


> ايه الاخبار اللى نازله ترف دى
> طب مستعجل ليه كنت كملت دراستك الاول
> والجيش محدش عارف كان ممكن تاخد اعفاء
> بس على اى حال
> ...


 


صعب شوي موضوع الاعفاء تويتي ​

وعشان الحزب 
دي خطة انا راسمها ​ 
انا داخل على الجيش 
وحعمل فرع لحزب طق الحنك هناك ​ 
ونتمرن على خوض الحروب :spor24::bud::1028yr:​ 
عشان اذا حدا تطاول علينا ​ 
ابعت له فرقة مشاة 
تقضي عليه :act23:
او اضربه صواريخ أرض أرض 
هههههههههههههههه​ 
هو انا كل ما انزل اجازة حكون فورا معاكم ​ 
هو انا قادر ابعد عنكم :36_1_4:​ 
تويتي الحزب امانة برقبتك ​ 
يمكن قيصور 
ومس اورنج 
وكوبتك ​

حيعملوا انقلاب ويحاولوا يقضوا على الحزب :591iu:​ 
خلي بالك منهم 
وخصوصي من قيصور ​ 
واذا لزمك حاجة 
استعيني بالله ​ 
هو الكبير اللي حيساعدك ضد الاشرار ​ 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## ارووجة (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

اهئئئئئئئئئئئ شووووووو هالخبرية بوجه مين تصبحت :190vu:
شو سنتين هااي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش عارفة شو اقلك اخي
عنجد رح نفتقدلك  كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
 كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ورح تترك مكااان كبيرر فاضي من بعدك  
وبتمنى يمرو هالسنتين بسرعةةةة البرق وترجع بالسلامة
وتملي مكانك

رح تبقى بيناتنا  مارح ننساك
بتمنى تطمننا عنك لما يكون  اجازة
ولو بكلمة وحدة


انتبه على حالك منيييييح
و الله يكون معك ويحميك من اي شر
تروح وترجعلنا بالسلامة يااااااارب
الله معك اخي العزيز:94:


----------



## thelife.pro (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



ارووجة قال:


> اهئئئئئئئئئئئ شووووووو هالخبرية بوجه مين تصبحت :190vu:
> شو سنتين هااي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مش عارفة شو اقلك اخي
> ...


 

شكرا لك اروجة 

هو انا حفتقدلكم بالاكتر 

انت اروجة صلي لاجلي وخلي بالك من نفسك​


----------



## Ramzi (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

طوني .... حنشتاقلك كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
وحنستفقدك بالدردشة ... كنا عاملين فريق قوي يا طوني ....

† تخدم بالجيش:gun: ونرجعلنا بالسلامة †

المسيح يحميك يا طوني و يرجعك لعيلاتك الاثنتين سالما ً :94:


الله معك يا طوني ..
كنت حابب ازورك بالشام  :act31:


----------



## thelife.pro (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

انت تعا على الشام 
وانا بشكل فرار من الجيش وبنزل بلاقيك 

انت بس تعال 

انا معايا شهر 

هي حتنور الشام كلها 
​


----------



## Ramzi (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

انا يمكن انزل على الشام بعد شي 20 يوم ........ انشاءالله بنتلاقى معك 

بس ما حكيتلنا يا طوني ... الخبر المفرح ... انت حكيت انك حتتركنا بس شو الخبر المفرح
فرحنا يا طوني


----------



## tina_tina (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

تروح وترجع بالف سلامة 
بس لى سؤال 
انت ليه استعجلت الجيش بدرى كده؟
هتوحشنا اشعارك يا شاعر


----------



## thelife.pro (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

هو نفس الخبر 

يفرح ويحزن 
يفرح لانني سوف انتهي بعد سنتين من خدمة العلم وانطلق لتأسيس حياتي بجدية اكبر 

ويحزن لانني سوف ابتعد عن اجمل ما في الدنيا 
وهو انتم 

رمزي 
انت حدد الوقت اللي بتوصل فيه على الشام 

وبأذن الله انا حطلع الاقيلك 

لاني انا من حلب 

بس حتروح مني فين 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## thelife.pro (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



tina_tina قال:


> تروح وترجع بالف سلامة
> بس لى سؤال
> انت ليه استعجلت الجيش بدرى كده؟
> هتوحشنا اشعارك يا شاعر


 

بس يا تينا 

لا تزكريني بالشعر 

هو انا بالجيش على الهم حتلاقيني كاتب دواوين 
ههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليكي 

هو انا مش مستعجل بس حابب اخلص منها على بدري 
وحكمل دراستي وعملي بشكل جدي 
عند الانتهاء منها 

وحبدأ أأسس نفسي بطريقة افضل 
يعني احسن ما انتظر 4 سنين لخلص الجامعة وبعديها حبلش​


----------



## Ramzi (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

ايوه
انا ما بعرف متى حنزل بالزبط بس اخوي الصغير جاي من امريكا كمان 10 ايام وبحكيلي انه حابب ينزل على الشام ... دمشق ... ما بعرف اذا حلب بعيدة او لا

ويا سيدي اذا انزلت انشاءالله نجتمع باسم هالمنتدى الكبير الي ضمنا كعيلة وحدة


----------



## thelife.pro (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

انشاء الله 
حنجتمع 

اذا نزلتوا على حلب 
وصلتوا 

واذا ما قدرتوش 
انا طالع ليكوا الشام 

اشوفكوا 
وكحل عيوني ​


----------



## Ramzi (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

ما بتقصر عم طوني


----------



## Moony34 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

أخي الحبيب طوني...
ربنا معاك ويقويك ... هي تجربة الجيش فيها منافع وفيها مضار كتير وأنا أعتقد إن الجيش في كل حته شبه بعضه وأنا باصليلك من دلوقتي إن ربنا ينفعك بالأمور الكويسة اللي في الجيش ويبعد عنك كل شيئ مضر ... ربنا معاك وينور طريقك وتكون ديه خطوة للأمام في حياتك.
إتمسك بربنا وإوعي تبعد عنه وهو هيحفظك وهينجيك... وأنا بقولك عن تجربة طول ما إنت متمسك بربنا مستحيل حد يقدر يؤذيك.
طولت عليك لكن عايز أقولك ربنا معاك ويحميك...


----------



## twety (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

طونى ها الكلام مايصير
لازم تكون موجود
انا من غيرك مابعرف اسوى شئ
لازم وحتما ولابد من وجودك
والتدريب ابعتهولى لازم انا كمان ادرب معاك
وباقى الحزب طبعااااااااااا
ونبقى ايد واحده ضد الاعدااااااااااء
هههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد هنشتاقلك كتير وخليك الفترة دى على طول وسطنا
ربنا معاك
واللى هيصبرنا ان ربنا معاك وهيحفظك اولا
وثانيا ان الايام بتعدى بسرعه
وثالثا بقى ودى حلوة خالص مالص
انك هتنزل اجازات واكيد هتدخل وتشوفك
ربنا معاك وترجعلنا تنورنا كعادتك دايما
ربنا يحافظ عليك
وصلى دايما مزمور 91
ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يا طوووووووونى يازعيمى


----------



## totty (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

ليه كده يا طونى
ايه الخبر اللى قبل النوم ده
بس مش عارفه اقولك حاجه غير
ربنا معاك
ويقويك
ويحفظك
وخلى الرب دائما الرب معاك فى كل خطوه
ربنا معاك يا طونى
هتوحشنا
وههيوحشنا مشاركاتك
وأرائك
اول ما تنزل الاجازات خلينا نشوفك فورا
طمنا عليك
تروح وترجع بألف سلامه
ربنا معاك
مع السلامه


----------



## veansea (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

ربنا معاك يا طونى والايام دى تعدى بسرعه
ومتحسش بيها وترجع لينا بالسلامه


----------



## thelife.pro (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



Moony34 قال:


> أخي الحبيب طوني...
> ربنا معاك ويقويك ... هي تجربة الجيش فيها منافع وفيها مضار كتير وأنا أعتقد إن الجيش في كل حته شبه بعضه وأنا باصليلك من دلوقتي إن ربنا ينفعك بالأمور الكويسة اللي في الجيش ويبعد عنك كل شيئ مضر ... ربنا معاك وينور طريقك وتكون ديه خطوة للأمام في حياتك.
> إتمسك بربنا وإوعي تبعد عنه وهو هيحفظك وهينجيك... وأنا بقولك عن تجربة طول ما إنت متمسك بربنا مستحيل حد يقدر يؤذيك.
> طولت عليك لكن عايز أقولك ربنا معاك ويحميك...


 


شكرا ليك اخ موني 

مش عارف اقول ايه 
غير الشكر لا املك 

شكرا لك اخ موني​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

معلش يا طونى أتاخرت فى الرد ...............بعد الشر عليك ..........موت ايه بس انت قدها وقدود والايام بتجرى هوا وترجع تانى فى وسط عيلتنا تنورنا يا طونى ...............ربنا معاك يقويك ويباركك .


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

ربنا معاك يا طونى والايام دى تعدى بسرعه
ومتحسش بيها وترجع لينا بالسلامه


----------



## thelife.pro (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



twety قال:


> طونى ها الكلام مايصير
> لازم تكون موجود
> انا من غيرك مابعرف اسوى شئ
> لازم وحتما ولابد من وجودك
> ...


 

انت قدها تويتي 

وبس اللي بيزعجك بكلمة 
سجلي اسموا وخبريني عليه بس انزل اجازة 

وانا اعملو عبرة لاعضاء المنتدى 
ههههههههههه

ما تزعليش تويتي 
هي سنتين وهتعدي 
وبعدين ابقى بالمنتديات على طول 
باذن الله ​


----------



## thelife.pro (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



totty قال:


> ليه كده يا طونى
> ايه الخبر اللى قبل النوم ده
> بس مش عارفه اقولك حاجه غير
> ربنا معاك
> ...


 

شكرا ليكي توتي 
على كلامك الجميل ده 

حتوحشوني اوي​


----------



## thelife.pro (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



veansea قال:


> ربنا معاك يا طونى والايام دى تعدى بسرعه
> ومتحسش بيها وترجع لينا بالسلامه


 

شكرا ليكي فينيسيا ​


----------



## thelife.pro (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



Dona Nabil قال:


> معلش يا طونى أتاخرت فى الرد ...............بعد الشر عليك ..........موت ايه بس انت قدها وقدود والايام بتجرى هوا وترجع تانى فى وسط عيلتنا تنورنا يا طونى ...............ربنا معاك يقويك ويباركك .


 

هههههههههه

ايه يادونا 
موت على طول 
هههههههههههههههه

لا هو انا اول واحد رايح هناك 

هو انا زعلان على امي 
هي بتعيط 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## thelife.pro (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



MarMar2004 قال:


> ربنا معاك يا طونى والايام دى تعدى بسرعه
> ومتحسش بيها وترجع لينا بالسلامه


 

شكرا ليكي مرمر 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## sese (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

رح نشتقلك كتير خيا وخصوصي في المنتدى الثقافي ورح نشتاق لمواضيعك اللي ملهاش متيل
نشالله يمضو السنتين بسرعة واكييد راح يمرو بسرعة لأن اللي بخدم وطنه ما بيحس بالوقت  
واسئلنا احنا اللي بلا وطن شو يعني خدمة الوطن ؟!!!

سلام الرب يسوع معك ومعنا دايماً نشاالله


----------



## sparrow (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

ربنا معاك يا طوني و ترجعلنا بالسلامه
واكيد المنتدي كله هيفتقدك 
وانت اكيد طول السنتين هيبقي في مرات هتاخد فيها اجازات وتدخل تسلم علينا
ربنا يقويك


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

الصراحة بعد الخبر دة ياطونى انا مش عارفة اقول ايه 
صحيح انا ماعرفكش غير من فترة قصيرة لكن بجد هنتحرم من مشاركاتك الجميلة وخصوصا في الثقافى لفترة طويلة ....ياريت لما تنزل اجازة تفتح المنتدى ياطونى 
ربنا معاك ويساعدك في الجيش.... وماتقابلش الشاويش عطية.. ولا حد يطلع عينك ...واحنا طبيعي بنصليلك من كل قلبنا 
بجد انا مش لاقية كلام بس فعلا دة كان خبر محزن :smil13:
ربنا يقويك ياطونى وتأكد تماما اننا مش هننساك في السنتين دول .​


----------



## Tabitha (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

*ربنا معاك اخونا طوني
وترجع لينا بالسلامة.*


----------



## asula (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

اتروح وترجع بالسلامة اخي العزيز 
انا صحيح جديدة بس حبيت كل مشاركاتك وانا حشتاقلك كثير 
وانت لا تخاف الايام تجري بسرعة 
والرب يسوع حيكون معك بكل خطوة 
بس من تقدر تكون على النت تعال سلم علينا 
لان انت شخص مميز 
وانا ما احب الفراق ابدا
لهذا انت حترجع بالسلامة وتنور هالمنتدى 
ونعملك حفلة كبيرةههههههههههههه 
الرب يسهل امرك وينور طريقك 
صلواتي حتكون دائما معك


----------



## thelife.pro (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



sese قال:


> رح نشتقلك كتير خيا وخصوصي في المنتدى الثقافي ورح نشتاق لمواضيعك اللي ملهاش متيل
> نشالله يمضو السنتين بسرعة واكييد راح يمرو بسرعة لأن اللي بخدم وطنه ما بيحس بالوقت
> واسئلنا احنا اللي بلا وطن شو يعني خدمة الوطن ؟!!!
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع معك ومعنا دايماً نشاالله


 

شكرا لكلامك الجميل سيسي 


هو انا مش ممكن انساكم كلكم 
ورح تشوفوني دائما بالقسم الثقافي​


----------



## thelife.pro (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



sparrow قال:


> ربنا معاك يا طوني و ترجعلنا بالسلامه
> واكيد المنتدي كله هيفتقدك
> وانت اكيد طول السنتين هيبقي في مرات هتاخد فيها اجازات وتدخل تسلم علينا
> ربنا يقويك


 

اكيد 
انا حدخل كل ما انزل 

واتفرج على التغيرات اللي بالمنتديات والمواضيع الجديدة 

ورح سلم عليكم كلكن​


----------



## thelife.pro (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



nonogirl89 قال:


> الصراحة بعد الخبر دة ياطونى انا مش عارفة اقول ايه
> 
> صحيح انا ماعرفكش غير من فترة قصيرة لكن بجد هنتحرم من مشاركاتك الجميلة وخصوصا في الثقافى لفترة طويلة ....ياريت لما تنزل اجازة تفتح المنتدى ياطونى
> ربنا معاك ويساعدك في الجيش.... وماتقابلش الشاويش عطية.. ولا حد يطلع عينك ...واحنا طبيعي بنصليلك من كل قلبنا
> ...


 


لا نونو 
هو انا اللي حفتقدكم 

بس كل ما انزل حفوق على القسم الثقافي واشوف انت عاملة ايه 

هو انت رح تملي الفراغ اللي حيتشكل من غيابي 

ولا ايه 

هو الشاويش عطية صاحب ابوي الله يرحمه 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## thelife.pro (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



Anestas!a قال:


> *ربنا معاك اخونا طوني*
> *وترجع لينا بالسلامة.*


 


شكرا لك 

انشاء الله تكون الامور بخير​


----------



## thelife.pro (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



asula قال:


> اتروح وترجع بالسلامة اخي العزيز
> انا صحيح جديدة بس حبيت كل مشاركاتك وانا حشتاقلك كثير
> وانت لا تخاف الايام تجري بسرعة
> والرب يسوع حيكون معك بكل خطوة
> ...


 

شكرا ليكي احلى عسولة 

انشاء الله حرجع واكون احسن من الآن 

وابقى مميز بعيون الكل 

وهي شهادة بعتز فيها كتير 

الرب يباركك 

ومشان موضوع الحفلة 

هي حتكون حفلة 
رااااااااااااااااااائعة 

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## قلم حر (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

شو هالمفاجأه ؟؟؟؟
على كل حال : ربنا يمضي هالسنتين على خير و ترجع زي هلأ و أحسن .
لو طلعت  عسكريتك بالعاصمه ( و هذا اللي أتوقعه ) أو مدينتك الأصليه .......راسلني برساله خاصه .


----------



## thelife.pro (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

شكرالك قلم حر 

انشاء الله رح تمر على خير ​وانا رح راسلك دائما


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

يا اخى العزيز انت محسسنى انك رايح تعتقل فى سجن ابو غريب ايه يا عم خليك راجل فى الجيش زى ما انت راجل فى الدنيا وبصراحه انا باسمع ان الجيش صعب لكن متهيألى انها فترة وتعدى وبعدين مين قاللك انك مش ممكن تدخل قسم الكمبيوتر فى الجيش ونرجع نشوفك كل يوم ياللا ماتخافش بس دايما خلى ربنا جواك وتذكر اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى


----------



## thelife.pro (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

هو حد قلك اني خايف 

هو انا زعلان اني رح سيبكم 

يالله على كل حال هي سنتين وحتعدي 

وارجعلكم على طول 

هو انت ما شفت احلى من اب غريب 
ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لك 
​


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



thelife.pro قال:


> هو حد قلك اني خايف
> 
> هو انا زعلان اني رح سيبكم
> 
> ...




لا لم ارى غير ابو غريب من كثر كلام الناس عنه وخصوصا انى لم ادخل الجيش علشان اتفرجت عليه فيديو


----------



## thelife.pro (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



coptic hero قال:


> لا لم ارى غير ابو غريب من كثر كلام الناس عنه وخصوصا انى لم ادخل الجيش علشان اتفرجت عليه فيديو


 

في احلى من ابو غريب 
هو غريب اخبارو ايه 
انشاء الله بخير 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص انا رح صورلك الجيش فيديو


----------



## thelife.pro (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

نحنا بسوريا ما عندنا موبنيل 

بس باذن الله على 2008 رح تفوت لعندنا 

على كل حال انا رح غنيلها من اليوم 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## peace_86 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

أحس حالي إني راح أبكي :smil13:


----------



## koka_jesus (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

الخبر مش محزن انت اة هتوحشنا بس الجيش للرجالة ولا اية يا بطل تروح وترجع با السلامة   باااااااااااى


----------



## thelife.pro (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



peace_86 قال:


> أحس حالي إني راح أبكي :smil13:


 

له لا تبكي رامي 

هو انا رح موت 
بعيد الشر عني 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



koka_jesus قال:


> الخبر مش محزن انت اة هتوحشنا بس الجيش للرجالة ولا اية يا بطل تروح وترجع با السلامة باااااااااااى


 

لا هو انا حزنان لاني بدي اخدم بلدي 
لا 

انا حزان لاني حبتعد عنكوا مش اقل ولا اكتر 

وهي سنتين وحرجعلكوا على طول 

على فكرة تاجل سحبي للشهر العاشر 

قال بدهن يخبوني لوقت العوزة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## noraa (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

الى ان نتلتقى  تونى ونتشارك معنا بموضوعاتك والعذراء قادرة ان تحرص اولادها صلى  وباذن الله هيخلصوا هوااااااااا


----------



## thelife.pro (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

ميرسي على مشاركتك 
على فكرة كل يوم عمنجتمع قريب 15 شب وبنت بالكنيسة وبنصلي صلاة النوم 

جو كتير حلو 

شكرا الك


----------



## جومانا مراد (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

مش تخاف ربنا معاك والسنتين دول هيعدو فى يومين من غير ما تحس بيهم ربنا معاك ويحفظك


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

لا تقلق ان اخمة الوطن يا صديقي thelife.pro من اساسيات الايمان المسيحي حتي لو كان وطنك زي وطنا الحبيب مصر بس متقلق هنبعتلك عيش و حلاوة كتير ههههههههههههه من هننساك ابدا بس صلي كلكم ان متقمش حرب


----------



## christin (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

*ربنا معاك وان شاء الله السنتين دول هيعدو بسرعه من غير ماتشعر بيهم حتي
وترجع لنا بالف سلامه*


----------



## abn yso3 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

*عزيزى نحن فى انتظار رجوعوك لنا بخير الرب يهبك نعمة **ويحفظك من كل شر وسؤ **الرب معك **سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## thelife.pro (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

شكرا لكلامك الجميل 
والرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

كل ده حصل وانا مش موجوده وعماله كل يوم ادور عليك فى المنتدى


ولما يئست بعتلك رساله حاصه وعرفت انك فى الجيش

يارب تمر الايام بسرعه وعلى خير وتجيى تكمل اسرتنا الكبيره 

الجميله فى المنتدى العظيم  اللى خلانا كلنا اسره واحد

ترجع بالف سلامه وياريت كل ما يكون عندك وقت تدخل المنتدى وحشتنا مواضيعك


ربنا معاك​


----------



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*

ربنا معاااااااااك ويحرسك يا طونى
لما ترجع ضرورى تطمنا عليييييييييييييك

شد حيلك
وارفع راسنا فى الجيش :t33:


----------



## thelife.pro (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> كل ده حصل وانا مش موجوده وعماله كل يوم ادور عليك فى المنتدى​
> 
> 
> ولما يئست بعتلك رساله حاصه وعرفت انك فى الجيش​
> ...


 
شكرا ليكي كاندي 
هي اول اجازة نزلتها فورا دخلت مشان اطمن عليكم اخباركم ايه 
على كل حال اخباركم بموضوع لوحده


----------



## thelife.pro (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر مفرح ومحزن*



twety قال:


> ربنا معاااااااااك ويحرسك يا طونى
> لما ترجع ضرورى تطمنا عليييييييييييييك
> 
> شد حيلك
> وارفع راسنا فى الجيش :t33:


 
هههههههههه
تويتي 

هو انا حعمل حزب طق حنك هناك 
هههههههههههههه:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------

